# Miner-All



## Magpye (Jan 26, 2007)

Anyone know where I can get Miner-All from? apart from Livefood UK


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

*Reptilia*
*Sacha Heppener **[email protected]*
*Phone 31 70 354-5452 Fax 31 70 352-2269*
*www.reptilia.nl*

*Payment by credit card accepted.I have done it several times without problems from Netherlands to France.It is the only official distributor of Sticky Tongue Farm products in Europe.*​


----------



## Magpye (Jan 26, 2007)

I think after postage to UK will work out same as this:

Miner-All (Sticky Tongue Farm) 6oz

6oz is about 170g


----------

